# The best portable headphone amplifier for Sennheiser HD 800...?



## Lan647

All my searching around the web led to this thread...
   
  I just CAN'T afford both the HD 800, a stand-alone headphone amp AND a portable headphone amp like the fiio E7. 
   
  Let's say this. For start, i will NOT buy an headphone amp like the black cube linnear. 
   
  Give me some examples of GREAT, GREAT portable amps/DAC's under 500 dollars, that truly helps the HD 800 to sing BOTH with my equipment at home, AND with my iphone - LOUD.
   
  Thanks...


----------



## noris83

Ray Samuels Audio (RSA) Predator. Brand new is 475. I would also budget at least 100 for a line out cable to connect your iphone to whatever amp you buy.
   
  If you haven't purchased the HD800s already, I would consider something geared more for portable use such as the Ultrasone Edition 8s. The E8s will probably work just fine directly out of your iphone.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





noris83 said:


> Ray Samuels Audio (RSA) Predator. Brand new is 475. I would also budget at least 100 for a line out cable to connect your iphone to whatever amp you buy.
> 
> If you haven't purchased the HD800s already, I would consider something geared more for portable use such as the Ultrasone Edition 8s. The E8s will probably work just fine directly out of your iphone.


 

 Ultrasone are UG-LY. My other options are: Audio-technica ATH-M50 (as a start), AKG k 701/702 or the Grado PS1000 headphone. Too bad it will TOTALLY ruin me


----------



## Lan647

Lineout cable? Are you talking about the cable you plug between the iphone's headphone-jack to the amp's headphone jack?
   
  100 dollars? Are you kidding me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I would NEVER pay that money for a little cable..


----------



## Lan647

I know this sounds a little ****ed-up, but let's say i buy the HD 800, but just don't have the money to buy an amp at the same time, can i just buy the Fiio E5 for start?
   
  People says the HD 800 DO work well with the iphone, about for the fact that the volume remains low. For start, i just want something that amplifies the volume without affecting the sound itself. 
   
  Is it possible to just buy the E5 while i'm looking around for better amp's?


----------



## dallan

I would look for a used Lisa lll.  They drive the 800s better than any portable and if you can eventually get the LLP power supply to charge the batteries and run it as a plug in that is the way to go for sure.  I have that setup, no other portable comes close in my mind.  It only takes rca input though so you need a mini>rca cable.


----------



## Jalo

For Dac/Amp: Pico Dac/Amp, Ibasso D12, 

 For Amp alone: Stepdance, RSA SR71A, RSA Protector, ALO Rx "Prescription" MK2, Ibasso Bloomslang/Toucan, 

 My personal preference: Stepdance or the Ibasso Bloomslang/Toucan.


----------



## Uncle Erik

How are you going to go portable with a HD-800?  They're a bit large and gawky around the house; you aren't planning to wear them in public, are you?
   
  If you listening is going to be done at home, go with a desktop amp and skip the portable.  Besides, the HD-800 is much happier with a set of tubes.


----------



## dallan

I agree with that, better with tubes.  Finally I agree with Erik on something.


----------



## Nanashi




----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> How are you going to go portable with a HD-800?  They're a bit large and gawky around the house; you aren't planning to wear them in public, are you?
> 
> If you listening is going to be done at home, go with a desktop amp and skip the portable.  Besides, the HD-800 is much happier with a set of tubes.


 


 +1


----------



## bcwang

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> People says the HD 800 DO work well with the iphone, about for the fact that the volume remains low. For start, i just want something that amplifies the volume without affecting the sound itself.


 

 Remains low?  I thought the iphone got louder than I'd want to listen to with the HD800, it just sounded bad.
   
  I think the whole idea of this should be transportable and not portable, as I don't know how portable an HD800 is going to be, as you will be dragging a 10 ft cable along, hearing everything around you, everyone around you hearing what you're listening to.


----------



## noris83

Your budget is ~1900 (HD800-$1400, Amp-$500)
   
  Skip the HD800s. Get one of your other headphone choices and you'll have more than enough left over to buy a desktop amp a portable amp and every interconnect you'll ever need. Probably end up with better sound and some money in your wallet by the time your done. Powering HD800s off a Fiio is like buying a Ferrari and then trying to operate it on used vegetable oil.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





noris83 said:


> Your budget is ~1900 (HD800-$1400, Amp-$500)
> 
> Skip the HD800s. Get one of your other headphone choices and you'll have more than enough left over to buy a desktop amp a portable amp and every interconnect you'll ever need. Probably end up with better sound and some money in your wallet by the time your done. Powering HD800s off a Fiio is like buying a Ferrari and then trying to operate it on used vegetable oil.


 

 LOL

  
  Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> How are you going to go portable with a HD-800?  They're a bit large and gawky around the house; you aren't planning to wear them in public, are you?
> 
> If you listening is going to be done at home, go with a desktop amp and skip the portable.  Besides, the HD-800 is much happier with a set of tubes.


 

 The listening would be 80% at home, 20% portable. The portable use is in the school, and in school i don't move around much...
   
  A set of tubes?? I'm sorry but.... what is that?


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





dallan said:


> I would look for a used Lisa lll.  They drive the 800s better than any portable and if you can eventually get the LLP power supply to charge the batteries and run it as a plug in that is the way to go for sure.  I have that setup, no other portable comes close in my mind.  It only takes rca input though so you need a mini>rca cable.


 


  I'll look into it. 
   
   
  To answer ALL of you, i will decide wether to buy the HD 800 when i've listened to them properly next week.


----------



## Lan647

Hm... can't find the L3 anywhere. It appears that it is no longer available. BTW, no portable amps seam to be available in my country. Damn...
   
  What if i just go ahead and buy the Audio-technica ath-m50 for 150 dollars, i'll still have excellent sound, and i don't need an amp...
   
  OR the k 701 for 250 dollars, also excellent sound, on par with the m50, but these are open, not as loud and more comfortable on the ears..


----------



## Lan647

This is the idea: 
   
  Buy the HD 800 IF they turn out to be like sex in the ears, along with that - a portable amp around 100... it's the flexibility i'm thinking about, such things are important to me...
   
  Then through time i will upgrade my equipment. First, a desktop AMP such as the Lehman black cube linear, then a new stereo-reciever and a new CD-player...
   
  Won't this strategy work? I mean i'm sitting with a pair of SKULLCANDY's, the best headphone i've owned is the Porta PRO. I think i will survive for a while without "perfect" sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  The sound is said to be good with the iphone, just not very loud, and definitely NOT perfect. 
   
  My point is simply that i want an headphone that will actually serve me for a LONG, LONG time. I don't want to be sitting with a 200 dollar headphone, and then need to switch to a BETTER pair...


----------

